# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  کساییکه رتبه شدن تو رو خدا کمک کنید دیونه شدم...

## salma

:Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  من درست شروع نکردم به خوندن توی تنها درسی که مشکل دارم ریاضی هست فک کنم بیشتر تجربی ها توی این درس مشکل دارن .....

اگه به هدفم نرسم خود کشی میکنم  :Y (455): 

دوستام میگن چرا کلاس های کانون رو نرفتی !!!!!!!!! منم گفتم دیگه نرفتم الان هم نمیشه رفت چون کلاس ها از مهر شروع شدن ..........

اونایی که درصد ریاضیشون بالای 40 بوده لطف کنید راهنمایی کنید.............. :Yahoo (31):

----------


## parnia-sh

سلام.برای ریاضی اول باید یه جروه ب خوب و یه کتاب تست هم سطحت داشته باشی
بعدش روی روش مطالعت کارکنی

----------


## parnia-sh

سلام.برای ریاضی اول باید یه جروه ب خوب و یه کتاب تست هم سطحت داشته باشی
بعدش روی روش مطالعت کارکنی

----------


## pouria98

@Hellion
پارسا الان به عظمت حرفت پى بردم !!!
درود بر تو....

----------


## Mohands mm

سعی کن تست ریاضی زیاد بزنی و هرسوال رو با چند راه مختلف حل کنی ....

----------


## T7ttt

ریاضی  یک غولی مثل من می خواد مننم
ریاضی تست ها را  حافظه سنگین بشاید
و نیز به  فکر  قوی و ریاضت کشیدن است
البتهروش های دیگه هم برای درصد کم زدن تا 60 درصد جواب میده
روش مرتاضی هم برای مطلق از بقیه جدا افتادند است و 
مثلا اگه همه 90 درصد بزنند ما 97  می زنیم
در دروش مرتاضی باید غریزه جنسی زا کامل مهار کرده و از خوردن واشامیدن هم ابا کنید
من حال بینم چه کنم  سخته   و  ..

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> ریاضی  یک غولی مثل من می خواد مننم
> ریاضی تست ها را  حافظه سنگین بشاید
> و نیز به  فکر  قوی و ریاضت کشیدن است
> البتهروش های دیگه هم برای درصد کم زدن تا 60 درصد جواب میده
> روش مرتاضی هم برای مطلق از بقیه جدا افتادند است و 
> مثلا اگه همه 90 درصد بزنند ما 97  می زنیم
> در دروش مرتاضی باید غریزه جنسی زا کامل مهار کرده و از خوردن واشامیدن هم ابا کنید
> من حال بینم چه کنم  سخته   و  ..


من مشکل ریاضی ندارم اما علاقمندم قوی ترش کنم ... یه روشی رو نوشتید که یا من نگرفتم یا شما یه خورده توی نوشتنش عجله کردید !!!!!!

----------


## hanjera

اره
انصافا منم وقتی ریاضی میخونم سرم گیج میره...
فعلا تا الان نخوندم...و نمیدونم چیکارش کنم :Yahoo (17):

----------


## amirhossein78

> من درست شروع نکردم به خوندن توی تنها درسی که مشکل دارم ریاضی هست فک کنم بیشتر تجربی ها توی این درس مشکل دارن .....
> 
> اگه به هدفم نرسم خود کشی میکنم 
> م
> 
> دوستام میگن چرا کلاس های کانون رو نرفتی !!!!!!!!! منم گفتم دیگه نرفتم الان هم نمیشه رفت چون کلاس ها از مهر شروع شدن ..........
> 
> اونایی که درصد ریاضیشون بالای 40 بوده لطف کنید راهنمایی کنید..............




من خودم معمولا ریاضی رو بین 70 تا 80 میزنم 
و منبع ام هم کتاب خیلی سبز هستش . واقعا اقای سروش مویینی مولفش گل کاشته . با خودشون هم تو اینستاگرام در ارتباط هستم و ایشون هم هر سوال درسی بپرسم جواب میدن 
به نظر من همون خیلی سبز بگیر و تست هارو با جوابش تاکید می کنم حتما به جوابش نگاه تا روش های کوتاه رو یاد بگیری بزن.

----------


## کـاملیـا

*دوستـان به این فکـر نکیند که چرا فلان درس رو کلاس نرفتید 
به عنوان کسی که پارسال ریاضی رو کلاس خصوصی میرفتم و پول و از اون مهم تر وقـــــت رو هدر دادم باید بگم که ریاضی فقط یه جزوه میخواد و سوالای کنکور...
بعـد از اون برای تمرین بیشتر سوالات تالیفی...
هنـــــوز هم برای شروع کردن ریاضی دیـر نیســـــت *

----------


## mahdi-de

> من درست شروع نکردم به خوندن توی تنها درسی که مشکل دارم ریاضی هست فک کنم بیشتر تجربی ها توی این درس مشکل دارن .....
> 
> اگه به هدفم نرسم خود کشی میکنم 
> 
> دوستام میگن چرا کلاس های کانون رو نرفتی !!!!!!!!! منم گفتم دیگه نرفتم الان هم نمیشه رفت چون کلاس ها از مهر شروع شدن ..........
> 
> اونایی که درصد ریاضیشون بالای 40 بوده لطف کنید راهنمایی کنید..............


برای درسنامه از گاج یا خیلی سبز  استفاده کن ولی اگه با اون ها هم به  نتیجه نرسیدی 
جزوه دبیر من اقای قاسمی که الان تو اینترنت همه جا هست رو دان کن و بخون چون هرچی نکته هست رو گفته 
اگه جزوه فصلی رو هم پیدا نکردی بگو آپ کنم برات

----------


## mahsa100

اگه میخوای ریاضی رو بالا بزنی باید پایه درسیت تو این درس خوب باشه 
اگه خیلی ضعیفی تو ریاضی از الان ریاضی دوران راهنمایی و اول دبیرستان رو از یک کتاب خوب مثل مبتکران دوره کن 
بعدش از یک جزوه یا کتابی که درسنامه های خوب داره استفاده کن فقط کتابی که انتخاب می کنی باید تو سطح خودت باشه یعنی بفهمی داری چی می خونی بعد خوندن درسنامه تستای کنکور رو حل کن

----------


## khParya

من خودم چندین کتاب دارم و به نظر من با میکرو گاج کار کن چون تستاش واقعا خوبه نشر الگو سنگینه مبتکرانم هست اما نیاز داری که یکی توضیح بده بهترینش میکرو گاج هست چون درسنامه هم داره نمونه سوالات سال قبل پیدا کن و کار کن سعی نکن حفظ کنی بفهمش

----------


## Mehran93071

یک کتاب خوب و اطمینان به اینکه خوبه از ته قلب  :Yahoo (4):  و حل کردن سوالاش توسط خودت حتی کمش !  :Yahoo (4):  و نترسی اگه مشکل پایه ای داشتی هی بری بپرسی مثلا نترسی ریاضی دوم دبیرستان بلد نیستی بپرسی فکر کنی فکر کنن خیلی سطح درسیت پایینه  :Yahoo (4):  با پشتکار مداوم بخون اعتماد به نفس داشته باش ایشالا بهترین نتیجه ولی جدا هیچگاه نترس سوال و مشکلات پایت رو بپرسی یا الکی ازش نگذر راحت یادش میگیری

----------


## F.amin

هر موقع شروع میکنی 
اول از همه اتحاد رو فول شو بعدش تابع و انواع تابع رو از بر شو و هندسه مختصاتی رو هم کامل بخون
یعنی تو این مباحث به کمال برسی کارت تو بیشتر قسمت های ریاضی(به جز احتمال و هندسه و دنباله) مقداری آسون میشه و راحت تر یاد میگیری 


Sent from my K019 using Tapatalk

----------


## ali1375-0016

سلام. به نظر شما ایاد باید رو تست های ازاد دیفرانسیل کار کرد یا اینکه رو تست های کنکور سراسری وسپس تمرینات کتاب درسی کار کرد؟

----------


## Hellion

داداش خودکشی نکردی هنوز ؟

----------


## Mehdimr78

الفاتحه

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G620-L72ِ من با Tapatalk

----------

